# Pen Box Tutorial



## Teepeg (Mar 4, 2013)

Hi guys, i have had a router now for over 2 years and it still hasn't left the box it came with ...:dirol:

When i bought it i had the intension of making pen cases but never seem to have the time to learn how to use the router never mind making anything .. Anyway to keep it short i am looking for inspiration on how to make the boxes, any help or leads would be greatly accepted ... 

Thanks,

Tee


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

So much to choose from:

https://www.google.com.au/?gfe_rd=ctrl&ei=LIl1UtGCFMXC8gfBw4Aw&gws_rd=cr#q=making+wooden+pen+boxes


----------



## kywoodchopper (Jul 18, 2013)

Jim, I wish you well on making the pen boxes as well as other items with the router. I also looked at the web sites that James recommended. Even though I wasn't interest in making the pen boxes I gained a wealth of knowledge from some of these videos. Thanks James for the recommendation. Malcolm / Kentucky USA


----------

